# Problem, needs help



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a 1996 Chevy 3/4 ton truck that the turn signals and emergency flashers have gone out. Checker Auto and a dealership say it is the "module" in the steering column. Checker wants $300 for the module and because it's electronic they won't take it back if that's not the problem. The dealership wants about $400 for the module and another $125 + to put it in. Any suggestions from you wrenchs (mechanic types) out there. Let's see righty tighty or was it the other way.  You got it, I'm not a mechanic.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

sell you chevy truck to #1 Deer for thirty grand and go get a new truck! :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

You sure it's not just the flasher that goes in the fuse box?


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes I agree, a Haynes or Chilton manual should be your first purchase. Then I would start small like was said check the flasher units. They do go bad and are only 10 or 20 dollars to replace.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

it is easier to use google you can find out most anything using the a search engine. might even have a service manual avaiable online somewhere.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

I have had that problem with 2 of my vehicles. one it was the flasher module, the other it was a fuse.
Easy and cheep.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I'll start small.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Have Checker test the old part first, they might be able to do that. If not, but the new one and if things don't work, take it back. Just don't tell them it was installed. 

Any Big 0 might be a better bet than the dealer.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

I would agree with everyone else to start with the flasher unit.

Should look something like this: 
http://shop.oreillyauto.com/ProductDeta ... 21&PTSet=A

Per the Chiltons manual: "The turn signal and Hazard flasher units are usually located in the convenience center located just below the instrument panel on the drivers side."

Good Luck.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks guys. You all saved me some big $$$$$$$$$$'s. I checked the flasher relay, it was bent and out of place. Pushed it back in and wallaaaaaaaaaa, it works. I love this place. Bryce , thank you for bringing up the manual. How do I get it back to you ?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

You slacker !!!

You should have had that fixed months ago !!! :lol:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

There's 10 oops................ hope that makes you feel better about it .45. From now on I promise to use my blinkers when making turns down a dirt road. :mrgreen:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

fatbass said:


> You're kidding, right, Al?! :shock:
> 
> You were ready to **** how many hundred bucks and all it turned out to be was a displaced flasher unit! :shock: No I wasn't ready to spend a bunch. That's why I asked.
> 
> ...


 :wink: Back at ya.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Good to hear that is all it was.

I can come and get it or if you happen to be down towards Sunset you can drop it off.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

.45 said:


> Have Checker test the old part first, they might be able to do that. If not, but the new one and if things don't work, take it back. Just don't tell them it was installed.
> 
> Any Big 0 might be a better bet than the dealer.


I was told by Checker last week that HQ had stopped them from doing any testing because they were putting the repair shops out of busiiness. Had to go to Auto Zone.
The rare endangered Grease Monkey.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Naw you don't . My Dyson works just fine. :wink: I'm learning to be compassionate and non-judgemental. No blood no foul. 8)


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Good to hear that it is fixed; I am surprised that it all it was. Usually there are two different flashers; one for hazard and one for normal signals. So if the regular one is out you trade it for the hazard one and now you know one is bad if signals now work. Usually when they are bad the lights are just on and not flashing, weird. It is amazing how much you can save just dinking around a little bit. If the dealer had gone to fix it, I would bet that they would have just kept on fixing it knowing that it was not necessary.


----------

